# Worried about my new adopted Hamster



## Justy T (Apr 11, 2019)

Hi 
I adopted a Syrian Hamster from Pets At Home last month. He was up for adoption because he was only small and the other Syrian's were attacking him.
I've had him for about 4 weeks now and he was very timid at first, running away every time I put my hand near to him but gradually we have got to the point were he will step onto my hand. He'll do this because he's desperate to get out of his cage. I bought the largest cage in the shop and have lots of boredom breakers in the cage for him - which he uses. I took him to the Vet 5 days after I got him and the Vet saw his cage and said it was definitely big enough.
I'm concerned because he has started to show signs of what I think is distress when I put him back in his cage after he's been out in his ball which the Vet told me to use as often as possible. He runs around his cage in the same pattern over and over and has started biting the bars of his cage.
What can I do? I think he just wants to escape the cage permanently. Should I let him run around my Living Room without the ball? If I do that he'll still not want to go back in his cage afterwards. 
Another thing I've noticed is he sleeps a lot. He generally wakes up about 8:30pm but sometimes it's later (after 9pm). Is this normal? I haven't had a hamster before and I'm worried - please help!


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Hamsters are nocturnal, and usually are most active after midnight. So the fact that he's displaying these behaviours, even when you're awake isn't a good sign. The behaviours he's displaying are from stress, usually too small of a cage. The bare minimum cage size for hamsters is 450 square inches, but 800 square inches or larger is preferred for Syrian hamsters especially. Unfortunately, most pet shops and vets don't even know this information, so they often give you wrong and outdated information which is really bad for the poor hamsters.. I'll link some good cages from Zooplus below. I wouldn't use one of those hamster balls, they can be very dangerous. Use/make a playpen instead, so he can't slip into a space in a wall, under a door etc. One of my past hamsters actually managed to get herself into my sofa through a gap in the fabric! We got her out safe and sound in the end luckily. Some good You Tube channels that I'd recommend checking out for hamster care are Erin's Animals and Victoria Rachael. if you need any more advice let me know, I've had 7 hammies over the years and they've taught me quite bit, but at the beginning I followed pet shop advice as well, luckily I done some research and fixed my mistakes and my hamsters were much happier then xx


----------



## Justy T (Apr 11, 2019)

Thankyou so much for the information. 
I will get a playpen and will measure out his cage today. If it isn't big enough it's going.
Thanks again x


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/284288

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/197362

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/189303

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/174238

https://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/small_pets/hutches_cages/hamster_cages/hamster_cages/348156

These are all good, but If your budget allows, go with the biggest you can get. Though I don't currently have any hamsters, my last Syrian had the Alexander Cage and I swear by it. Really good cage and gives a good amount of space, but also pretty budget friendly


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Justy T said:


> Thankyou so much for the information.
> I will get a playpen and will measure out his cage today. If it isn't big enough it's going.
> Thanks again x


No Problem, happy to help xx That's great to hear


----------



## Justy T (Apr 11, 2019)

My current cage is just slightly smaller than these cages but I've ordered a new one from Zooplus and a playpen.
Thanks so much for your great advice - it's upsetting watching him. Hopefully he'll be sorted now and the ball will be going in the bin.


----------



## Wild With Roxi (Jul 25, 2018)

Justy T said:


> My current cage is just slightly smaller than these cages but I've ordered a new one from Zooplus and a playpen.
> Thanks so much for your great advice - it's upsetting watching him. Hopefully he'll be sorted now and the ball will be going in the bin.


Lovely to hear xx Hopefully all goes well for you and your hammy xx


----------

